# Modbus Anwendungs-Software in Textdatei



## sps_dau (22 August 2021)

Hallo,

gib es eine Software um via Modbus TCP Geräte (z.B. Wago) auszulesen und diese dann in eine csv Datei zu scheiben. Alles was ich kenne sind ja nur Testprogramme um die Verbindung usw. zu prüfen. 
Ich möchte einigee Wagos regelmäßig auslesen und formatiert in eine Textdatei schreiben. Diese dann per FTP versenden. 
Das kann ich auch mit einer SPS machen - aber eigentlich müsste das ein PC besser können.

Kennt ihr da eine Lösung? Danke!


----------



## Blockmove (22 August 2021)

In der Firma nutz ich Node RED für solche Aufgaben.
Privat ioBroker.


----------



## PN/DP (22 August 2021)

sps_dau schrieb:


> gib es eine Software um via Modbus TCP Geräte (z.B. Wago) auszulesen und diese dann in eine csv Datei zu scheiben.


Dir ist klar, daß Du mit Modbus (oder ähnlichem) nur bestimmte Variablen und Parameter auslesen kannst und nicht das gesamte Anwenderprogramm? Was für "_z.B. Wago_"-Geräte meinst Du und was willst Du von den Geräten sichern?

Harald


----------



## Oberchefe (22 August 2021)

Die Wago selbst kann auch FTP. Man muss allerdings vorher die Datei ins eigene Dateisystem schreiben.


----------



## Frohnius (22 August 2021)

sps_dau schrieb:


> Das kann ich auch mit einer SPS machen - aber eigentlich müsste das ein PC besser können.
> 
> Kennt ihr da eine Lösung? Danke!


also ich würde das mit der sps machen .... 
da du das offensichtlich nicht willst ....

eine möglichkeit wäre sich in python dieses kleine tool selbst zu schreiben ... 
es geht recht einfach mit der pymodbus  bibliothek, die exportierten modbus vars auszulesen ...


----------



## sps_dau (23 August 2021)

Hallo und Danke für die Antworten.

Meine Steuerungen sind 10 Stück 750-880. Diese Senden und Fragen über RS485 jeweils ca. 80 Wechselrichter ab. Die Regelung hat Priorität. Nun bekomme ich nach einigen Tagen immer Probleme mit dem (minütlichen) Schreiben in eine csv. bzw. mit dem Versenden. Neustart und es geht wieder. 
Ich habe schon einiges Probiert - immer wieder Fehler.

Deshalb wollte ich das vorhandene Array der Wechselricherdaten von einer Zentrale Auslesen, Ablegen, Versenden. Einen HDD ist eben zuverlässiger als die SD (original Wago).

Für eine (fast) fertige Lösung würde ich mich auch erkenntlich zeigen bzw. kaufen.

Danke schon mal !!


----------



## Frohnius (23 August 2021)

hmm das schreit ja nach einem kleinen industie-pc mit linux ... und die daten gleich in eine pgsql ....
per cron-job dann ein py-script dass die gewünschten daten als csv speichert und versendet ....


----------

